# Found real Naphtha



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

For some reason it's hard to find pure Naphtha up here in Canada. I have never seen VM&P Naphtha for sale. I'm no expert, but Rosonol and Emzone lighter fluid doesn't say Naphtha on it anymore. The SDS has light petroleum distillates, but also a few other things.

Coleman camp fuel SDS says Naphtha and lubricants. I assume the lubricants give it the blue tint.

I found "Recochem" Camp Fuel sold at Rona. The SDS for it says 100% Naphtha. I bought some and it is perfectly clear, so I don't think it contains lubricants like the Coleman stuff.

Just giving you all a heads up if you need real Naphtha to clean grubby nitro finishes.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

That's how I always spell (and pronounce) it too.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

just never use it to light a fire pit and you'll be fine.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Forgot an H apparently lol


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

sillyak said:


> For some reason it's hard to find pure Naptha up here in Canada. I have never seen VM&P Naptha for sale. I'm no expert, but Rosonol and Emzone lighter fluid doesn't say Naptha on it anymore. The SDS has light petroleum distillates, but also a few other things.
> 
> Coleman camp fuel SDS says Naptha and lubricants. I assume the lubricants give it the blue tint.
> 
> ...



Really useful to know- Thanks!!!
I'm always nervous about the effects of additives on sensitive surfaces


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I thought this was a thread about camping, very confusing. Who cleans their guitars anyways?!?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Chitmo said:


> Who cleans their guitars anyways?!?


Besides the neck on string change?
Only when putting up for sale.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I load up a Super Soaker with naphtha, light the end and the fun begins.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Wear gloves and a mask if your cleaning with that toxic product !

I see no need to use this a guitar cleaner, there is many great products out there.

Read an SDS sheet on that shit!


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

MarkM said:


> Wear gloves and a mask if your cleaning with that toxic product !
> 
> I see no need to use this a guitar cleaner, there is many great products out there.
> 
> Read an SDS sheet on that shit!


I use it quite a bit. It's the only strong solvent I know that is completely safe on nitro. It can be useful when you buy a guitar that is in good shape but super grimy ect. Or someone used a bunch of furniture/silicon based polish that has built up on a guitar. Or a guitar that smells like cigarettes ect.

Not to be used all the time. If you buy your guitars new and treat them right you probably never need it. If you troll kijiji for that diamond in the rough it might come in handy.


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

I use this stuff from Canadian tire, works perfect for those grimy guitar purchases. I never clean my guitars but on a used guitar that has someone else’s stank it works perfect. Perfect for nitro, used on my custom shop Gibson and fenders.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks for the tip. It also works for taking off price sticker residues from LP album covers.


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

Yes it does remove all kinds of junk. Fairly cheap also


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

sillyak said:


> Just giving you all a heads up if you need real Naphtha to clean grubby nitro finishes.


Why would I want to do that?


----------

